# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  daq

## 922ebrahimi

سلام 
می خوام از کارت داده براری advantech استفاده کنم و فقط یک خروجی انالوگ با دامنه +-1.8ولت و فرکانس کمتر از 100 
چه کارتی مناسبه

----------

